# DIY Desserty Clones Help



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

Hi Guys,

Im trying to make my next few bulk batch of flavours. Last month i got tired of the fruity stuff very quickly. I have also this month decided to do clones such as Mothers Milk and Nana Cream and MarshMellow Man. So far i have about 8 100ml Recipes ready to go. Does Anyone have a good Clone or DIY for a nice dessert vape. Something along the lines of Orion Meteorite that sort of flavour. Looking for a very buscuity/ Cake/cookie type of flavour.

Will be much Appreciated


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

Rhodonite?


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/16)

Not sure what you like but what about:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry+Shortcake+Bar#

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-104#post-396621

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/strawberry-custard.t24317/#post-383406

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/338750/FUNFETTI+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/7/16)

You can try this : 
*Chocolate Éclaire (60/40 VG/PG)*
1% Ethyl maltol
2.5% Bavarian Cream
0.75% Biscuit 
1% Cake Yellow
2.5% French Vanilla 
5.5% Chocolate Glazed Doughnut 
0.75% Joy
2.5% New York Cheesecake 
3.5% Vanilla Custard

*Banana Split (50/50 VG/PG)*
1% Marshmallow 
2% Banana Split 
4% Sweet Strawberry
0.5% Fresh cream
2% Sweetner
1% Sweet Cream 
4% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Both steep for 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/7/16)

I also like :
*Vanilla Nut Cookie (60/40 VG/PG)*
FA Hazelnut 1.5%
FA Vanilla Classic 2%
FA Caramel 1.5%
FA Cookie 1.5%
FA Butterscotch 0.5%
FA Yellow cake 0.5%
*15 day steep*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

@KZOR @SAVaper -- You guys are legends. Thats just what i needed.Have pretty much majority of those ingredients. Will try them. Thanks for those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/7/16)

This recipe got great ratings but I have never tried it though.

*Custard Cream Cookies (80/20 VG/PG - steep 3 weeks)*
4% Bavarian Cream
1% Graham Cracker Clear
3% Malted Milk
3% Sugar Cookie
8% Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/16)

KZOR said:


> This recipe got great ratings but I have never tried it though.
> 
> *Custard Cream Cookies (80/20 VG/PG - steep 3 weeks)*
> 4% Bavarian Cream
> ...


 This 1 il def try. I got all this stuff. Il let you know how it is


----------

